# 10x10 Vert grow, lets let the community decide what i do



## personal lux (Apr 21, 2015)

So ive had a very good friend of mine keep saying to make a leap of faith and try vert growing. Ive got a good 5 grand to put on the line and am ready to take the steps forward.
Lets let you all decide how i do it!
So lets talk how many lights, types of bulbs, reflectors, ballasts, cooling methods, plant support methods, room design and everything inbetween. Im all ears on this one!

To start though i will say itll be a 4 monster plant room. Thinking 1000 watters Possibly 5? Let hear what everyone has to offer and lets make this build together! Open to all systems and ideas let GO!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 24, 2015)

Color me biased.. but I would do it just like I currently am.

5 bare bulbs
4 plants in 32 x 32 cages
2 ton mini split 
dwc in 10 gallon totes

Ballasts $900
Bulbs 350
AC 2400
dwc system 200
nutes... 300?
Co2 system. 700

Your broke but looking at 8lb harvest.. at least. 10-11 if you know what's up....but let's not get ahead of ourselves here


----------



## personal lux (Apr 24, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Color me biased.. but I would do it just like I currently am.
> 
> 5 bare bulbs
> 4 plants in 32 x 32 cages
> ...


thanks for the reply man good to finally get some input! i think DWC is pretty much the way to go on this one i have a co2 hook up already extra that can go in there. 32 x 32 cages seems right aswell, think i should go recirculating with a res? Also what nutes would you suggest? And how about bulb placement?


----------



## pilsung (May 28, 2015)

this is prbbly well after the fact, but i would look into building a ppk rig before doing dwc. too easy to have things go wrong in a hurry when roots are 100 % submerged. sure can't argue it makes girls grow well, but i think you can get near as good growth and have more of a safety buffer in the process.
i'm rather fond of girls being organic as well. i'm not preachy about it, up till last grow i was using humboldt master's which is not organic. switching has cost me some yield for sure, but i think i'm getting better quality of flavors and aroma's that are brought out more with organics. still dialing, still learning, on a quest for awesome moms.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

I’m on my first all out vert grow as well using almost the same space. 5,000$ is a good start, but I’m no expert! I can sit here all day on this question. I can make many suggestions, but it’s on u, and what u r used of, and comfortable with to make your final decision on what weapons U need to get the job done. Only advise I can give is “growing is as hard as u make it!” It was here before us, hopefully it will be here after us!


----------



## zep_lover (May 13, 2018)

sounds like what you want to do is the standard 5 light 4 plant vert.i prefer the ppk system .had a power outage at grow yesterday and if i was dwc,they could have all died.if you are going to do dwc you will need a chiller.no chiller needed with ppk.i have been running them for maybe three or four years.good luck!


----------



## malikstevesmith (May 30, 2018)

Guys that is something new to me as far as a grow goes and I don't know how it was written lol???


----------



## raggyb (May 30, 2018)

ok, I searched and got nothing. what is ppk?


----------



## zep_lover (May 30, 2018)

search for ppk on icmag .it is basically a top fed with sip for back up.


----------

